

Avoiding the Cargo Cult And Getting The Trans-Atlantic Startup Model Right - alexitosrv
http://www.neurosoftware.ro/programming-blog/blogposter/web-resources/avoiding-the-cargo-cult-and-getting-the-trans-atlantic-startup-model-right/

======
jlees
This is a nearly week-old post syndicated without credit from TechCrunch:
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/01/avoiding-the-cargo-
cult...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/01/avoiding-the-cargo-cult-and-
getting-the-trans-atlantic-startup-model-right/)

He has a point, sort of. In Europe it's easy to get caught up in the form and
function of what one should do to raise money, copying the dance moves of
those in Silicon Valley but without the same support net and ecosystem. But
y'know? Most of the European entrepreneurs I know _realise_ it doesn't work
the same way over here. Hell, I'm in SF right now learning this from the
inside out.

There are definite advantages to being European though. Global focus from day
one (native markets are too small). Multilingual. Multi-currency. Ideas that
actually work across diverse countries (some of the ideas I've heard in
Silicon Valley just wouldn't work outside the US at all, and people seem
_surprised_ to hear that). Diverse teams. Local and regional funding support.
VCs interested in fostering homegrown talent. Sure, there are counterbalancing
factors to being in Silicon Valley too, but people know these, and generally
realise Europe isn't SV; I don't see the big reveal here.

------
gruseom
It's interesting, but I can't figure out what he's actually trying to say.
European startups might be ok, but only if they also are in Silicon Valley?

------
mg1313
Why this post got 5 points, being a rip-off??

